# Ways to stop premature labor?



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

So, I feel like I should know more about this, but since it never happened to me, it isn't something I researched in great detail.
My stepdaughter is having lots of early labor. She will be 34 weeks this weekend, i believe, but has already had 2 bouts of labor which have ended up in the hospital to get stopped. She's having tons of contractions daily, sometimes as close together as 1 minute apart, and they sometimes get so painful it's like true labor, and she has dilated a little. this is her second baby, her first was not early. Her midwives said they can stop the labor one more time, but that is it, after that, she has to deliver, because they can't use the shot more than 3 times.
she really doesn't want a preemie, obviously, and also wants a more natural birth this time, a waterbirth in the hospital with midwives. (first was OB/epidural)
i've told her to stay hydrated, rest, and take extra magnesium.
I really don't know much more than that. I tried to tell her to take an epsom salt bath, but they dont have a tub apparently, just a shower.

any advice? Things to try, herbs, remedies, etc?


----------



## selena_ski (Jun 16, 2006)

a small glass of wine might help, stay hydrated, a bath, other than that i had to use the drugs. but even if she stops it one more time if will give the baby that much longer.

my question is what are they giving her, maybe she could try some other things

i had morphine once, and peragoric once, also some pills i don't remember.

ETA, also the hospital said they would stop preventing labor at 34 weeks, i know it sounds scary but babies who have been in pre-term labor often speed up their lung development.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Wonderful wonderful information here:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...hlight=preterm


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

I've heard the wine thing works, and can also help continue a stalled labour if the baby is ready. I'd be a little afraid to try it, not because of the alcohol, but because I'd be afraid it would bring me even further into labour like it does for stalled labours.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

:


----------



## MsBlack (Apr 10, 2007)

Would need to know more....

Is she working (apart from mothering work)?

Is she under a lot of stress (apart from the stress of ptl, that is)?

Is she really truly eating/hydrating excellently, and sleeping well, sleeping enough?

I believe that a lot of preterm labor is brought about by 'too much output for the amt of input'--so, if a woman has a job (or even if 'only mothering' is not getting sufficient rest/downtime), then she may simply be overworked, especially an issue in 3rd trimester. Burning too many calories outside of gestation, her body just doesn't have 'enough' to support the pregnancy AND all else; survival mode demands ending the pregnancy on behalf of her own life. Or if there a lot of stress going on--financial, housing, marital, from extended fam (even something like an ill/dying parent or other close fam member), is anything else really a 'problem' for mom, emotionally--excess stress also burns calories and otherwise uses up resources that then can't go to the baby/pregnancy....so it might *seem* like she has a good enough diet and so forth, but doesn't really for the 'amount of output'. When I see a mom with ptl issues, first thing I help them do is careful review of input and output, stressors and so forth--so often, a mom just does not realize the underlying 'deprivation' going on (relatively speaking), doesn't understand how stress manifests in physical systems and so forth (it's NOT just in one's 'head'). But when she does reduce stress and/or work responsibilities, and/or increases her input somehow, ptl settles right down--her body now has 'enough' to work with to carry pregnancy on successfully and peacefully.

And of course, some babies come early because there are underlying and unidentified issues/anomalies (not always obvious w/scans). While most of these babies are allowed to pass in 1st trimester, it can also happen far later, even up to term. Have known a few women who did everything to carry to term in the face of repetitve ptl episodes--only to birth a baby who was incompatible with life. This is unusual, but it does happen.

Anyway--again, I'd be starting with the basics: amt of input vs output, a careful review of just what is burning calories and otherwise making her body work 'too hard to also support pregnancy', including any/all stressors. Sometimes women just don't see how much work/stress is going on, and so cannot identify what they need. In this era we take pregnancy so much for granted, we do not honor for the intensive WORK of our bodies and souls that it is--and too many women (and their fams and care providers) simply do not see this simple input-output equation at all. It's not as if we can always make stressors go away (tho we CAN choose to work fewer hours and/or get more rest)--but we can set boundaries, make an effort to detach from stressors, get help, etc.


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

There are things that can be done to help with acupuncture and I was on this really gross tasting herb cocktail for a few weeks after going into labor at 35 weeks. My midwife also had me taking Valerian. I was pretty doped up but cheerful.


----------

